# NEWS CHANNELS - Whats Your Take ??



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

hi all..

today we all know that there are thosands of news channel ...

whts ur take???

do they save our society?? or deem them???


----------



## juggler (Feb 23, 2008)

Well they serve as more of entertainment channel now you can watch eery genre of programs on them now


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

wht ??? ^^ do u think dhoni`s hair cut is a news ???

or say cricketers watching OM SHANTI OM a news ??? when many out there suffer and die ???


----------



## juggler (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats exaxctly my point...
Instead of serious news they serve things like gossips , stupid horror movies etc..............................................................


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2008)

News channels nowadays are full of mindless crap!!!
aajtak sabse tez LOL!!!!ROFLMAO!!
the news are like  'Big B ko zukhaam hua' and 'Dhoni ne baal katwe.Now what the hell do we have t odo with that crap.If u cant provide us with some news then pack ur bags and shut ur channel down!!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

Bottom line is TRP. All the programmes about sadhu baba or Andhvishwaas and astrology stuff really hooks the people and raises the TRP just like Saas-Bahoooo serials do.
The channels are competing to out-do eachother for Stupidity.
Just out of curiosity i watched 2 hours of India TV as it was suggested here about what crap is shown there and believe i waited like Now they will show some News but alas all they showed was Himalayas and sant baba, and I quickly saved myself from going to a Mental asylum and changed to my fav History Channel


----------



## eggman (Feb 23, 2008)

Why are they even called _News_ channel.........Their every alternative show is on something _Special_.....And they've almost ruined the term Breaking News. Breaking news,by definition, is something important enough to stop the current broadcast to show that one. But now-a-days, every Stupid news is a breaking news.Even if something important enough to be a Breaking news happens, I won't be able to care much.The term _professionalism [/b] is completely missing in most of the news channel. Hell!!Even most of their lady anchor is UGLY(except a few one!!  ). I think Vijay Maalya should open a news channel. He'll be gud at it._


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 23, 2008)

According to me NDTV is the best followed by CNN IBN And Times Now.


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 23, 2008)

Imho Aaj tak,Zee new s,India tv(lord of uttercrap) should be banned. They mostly show celebrities crap like ash-abhi,horror ****.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know what happened to "India TV". Now-a-days they are showing Magic clips of Chris Angel and David Copperfield and asks ppl to call them and tell the reason behind the magic like man walking on water, flying in air, cutting the girl, etc. Just a new way to earn money.


----------



## eggman (Feb 23, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> I don't know what happened to "India TV". Now-a-days they are showing Magic clips of Chris Angel and David Copperfield and asks ppl to call them and tell the reason behind the magic like man walking on water, flying in air, cutting the girl, etc. Just a new way to earn money.



And they won't even tell the name of Magician.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Exactly. They pretend like they shooted that video and never tell the magician name and try to make it interesting by saying he is "Dev-Purush" and blah blah.


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

I think* India* TV is great. After all, its our National Channel. . . .Anf the magician is Shakti Kapoor.......Everything he does is magic


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 24, 2008)

*NDTV 24x7
CNN IBN
Kolkata TV (Local Station)
*

Shows some reasonable Stuff... rest all are telecasting Churel ka hamla, Gadha bana ghora type news


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

IMHO, I see CNN qualified to be the most in bigotry and as a sycophantic surreal organization one could possibly ponder... I am sick of watching this channel bloating with nothing but utter crap (I am in Germany and that is the only English channel, if not English news channel available). OMG, they suck the most by selling and posing hype to irrelevant stories with inadequate insight or proof as idiotic as it could possibly get... ummm... say an unicorn baptism!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 24, 2008)

These days DD News seems tobe better than other news channels if you want to see just news


----------



## anarchist (Feb 24, 2008)

^ +1. DD News is far better for real news, 
Aaj Tak, India TV are good entertainment channels


----------



## trublu (Feb 24, 2008)

KAAL KAPAAL MAHAKAAL,JAI SHANI MAHARAJ,ACP ARJUN........the list goes on.I mean,WTF? Do you call these crappy stuff *NEWS*? Few days back I saw a programme on a channel(don't remember,Times Now maybe) which showed the evolution of news telecast in India.It made me think abt. what has become of news channels.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 24, 2008)

trublu said:


> KAAL KAPAAL MAHAKAAL,JAI SHANI MAHARAJ,ACP ARJUN........the list goes on.I mean,WTF? Do you call these crappy stuff *NEWS*? Few days back I saw a programme on a channel(don't remember,Times Now maybe) which showed the evolution of news telecast in India.It made me think abt. what has become of mews channels.



100% agree... That "Kaal Kapal" is hilarious though....

Thats why I don't watch news anymore,... Now just Discovery and History Channel and sometimes Animax...


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 24, 2008)

And you know guys,yesterday there was a show on Headlines Today,in which they were explaining which size condom is best for you!!!!

It cant go worse than this


----------



## utsav (Feb 24, 2008)

Dont take tension yaar.watch Tom And Jerry. full entertainment and masti


----------



## trublu (Feb 24, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> And you know guys,yesterday there was a show on Headlines Today,in which they were explaining which size condom is best for you!!!!
> 
> It cant go worse than this



lol !! 


utsav said:


> Dont take tension yaar.watch Tom And Jerry. full entertainment and masti



+1.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Thats why I don't watch news anymore,... Now just Discovery and History Channel and sometimes Animax...


I watch them all the time. These two channels are so like,,,ahhh.... some nashaa, as i can watch them without getting bored


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 25, 2008)

change al lnews channel name to cricknews


----------



## neelu09 (Feb 26, 2008)

Good topic. DDNEWS is best news channel. Not in terms of presentation but gives real news. I dont have cable connection at home but saw aajtak,Ndtv,indiatv on my mobile 4 few days(free trial). These channel show utter bs. On aajtak they had main story that according to astrology saif-kareena will marry soon and have happy married life. On indiatv they said according to astrology saif-kareena will not last long. Next big story was kareena in bikini in tashan. I cant understand. Are bollywood and cricket only thing left in india.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

yes DD news is the ONLY chaanel... for real good news ... a channel menyt to show NEWS... not some crap like dhoni`s hair cut...

wht is the next news in NDTV/CNN/TIMES ???? 

*breaking news * : Dhoni brushes his teeth/ shaves/ p33s`s 

aniother chanel worth mentioning here is sun news .. avail to all south indian... they too show relevant important news...


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 26, 2008)

Take it from me guyz, I have been sdtudying journalism for 5-6 years now. Both my bachelors and masters is in journalism and mass communication.

One thing that our teachers told us and we have found in our stay in media is that news reporting in India is run by either advertisers or political  parties. 

So while Aajtak and India TV are running becoz they have big ads coz of big viewership, NDTV,IBN and the so called decent news channels are running coz they get moolah from their political bosses. Most of these channels and other media does what is called Gotcha Journalism

You do not get news in India what you get is footage and content purchased by someone from channels so that they would be given to you for free. In some cases it may seem explicit in some cases it is more subtle.

If you want news, go listen to AIR or any international news channel. (And no they are not biased against India as the India media would have you believe. Why would the Indian media want their business go out of their hands)


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 26, 2008)

For news, i rely on internet.
Not that it has all 'NEWS', but atleast i read what i want to.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 26, 2008)

DD News/CNN IBN/NDTV 24x7/Times

I used to hate CNN, thought it was the worst. IBN seems to be better though. Dearly missing BBC World. Really loved Reporters, Click, Rough Science, Hard Talk, Top Gear, Asia Today etc. Also one program on Eco Challenge.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Take it from me guyz, I have been sdtudying journalism for 5-6 years now. Both my bachelors and masters is in journalism and mass communication.
> 
> One thing that our teachers told us and we have found in our stay in media is that news reporting in India is run by either advertisers or political  parties.
> 
> ...




if that is the case then why would they go against olitician so often??
i may be a noob in ur field.. but u say that its run by politician.. that is only makesme wonder...


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 26, 2008)

Naturally because no channel would go against the politician they are sponsored by. Ever seen the commies being criticised by NDTV or IBN or Tehelka for that matter, no!

Even if they do go, it is just for the sake of formailty. They would never go as crazy against their political supporters as against the political rivals of the people who are their supporters.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

ok lets say that channel no 1 is owned / sponsered by politician 1 and channel 2 by politician 2 and channel 3 by another one..

wouldnt these chaneel fight ahgainst each other.. but all i see is a common news all over... no hange .. no side stepping .. all the same.. except the news reading women/girls are different and preettier


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 26, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> ok lets say that channel no 1 is owned / sponsered by politician 1 and channel 2 by politician 2 and channel 3 by another one..
> 
> wouldnt these chaneel fight ahgainst each other.. but all i see is a common news all over... no hange .. no side stepping .. all the same.. except the news reading women/girls are different and preettier



The differences are so subtle that these channels are able to maintain an image of being impartial among people. Well crazy as it may sound but my studies do allow me to locate those subtle yet very important things which non media people would have a very hard time noticing. Not that they can not notice these points, the thing is that no one watches the channels with so concentration and second style of slant that a particular news channel brings to its news is not known to all. With keen observation anyone can find them, it is not rocket science.


----------



## too_techy (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ didn't ndtv, ibn etc,  go against commies during the nandhigaram incident, i remember it was all over news channels for 2 weeks or something, i am sure thats not what the communist wanted.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> The differences are so subtle that these channels are able to maintain an image of being impartial among people. Well crazy as it may sound but my studies do allow me to locate those subtle yet very important things which non media people would have a very hard time noticing. Not that they can not notice these points, the thing is that no one watches the channels with so concentration and second style of slant that a particular news channel brings to its news is not known to all. With keen observation anyone can find them, it is not rocket science.




oooopppsss if thats thee case .... then we all are IDIOTS.... just being fooled right in froont of us...

thnks and hope ur study or whtever it is is true...


----------



## moshel (Feb 26, 2008)

my take on news channels:

Star news: when dada was in the team and not playing well (he was captain then), they were bad mouthing him..then when he was kicked out, they were saying that dada is such an old and experienced player why was he kicked out....
and more recently....the reason why yuvi is not playing well nowadays....cos he is in love with Deepika Padukone!!!! this they are showing in breaking news with headlines like "pyar mein bure phase yuvi"
CNN-IBN/IBN7....a channel obsessed with anti-modi and anti-bjp mentality.
India TV....a channel obsessed with "the great Khali"...watch breaking news every night 9 to 12..for "breaking" news like "saif ali khan gets the name Kareena tatooed on his arm"
Live India...gets mixed up with the name india tv..however, ppl dont care much abt it after the delhi school sting operation fiasko.

Good news channels
1st Times Now..the best and most unbiased channel
2nd NDTV.

business news:
CNBC-TV18 (undoubtedly the best)


----------



## faraaz (Feb 27, 2008)

They are a business outfit which is in the market to make money...full stop. They're not doing charity, nor are they on some humanitarian mission. Sooner you understand that, lesser headache for you.



moshel said:


> my take on news channels:
> 
> (Snip)
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO ... Times Now is unbiased? He he..the tooth fairy begs to differ!


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 27, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> And you know guys,yesterday there was a show on Headlines Today,in which they were explaining which size condom is best for you!!!!
> 
> It cant go worse than this




LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :d


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 27, 2008)

My dad watches news (regional channels) back to back on 2 different channels every night. Whenever I used to ask, why do you want to watch the same news over and over again?? Give me the remote so that I can see something interesting, he would say, that the news which he saw on the 1st channel will be different on the 2nd channel. I never notice that difference. Since kumarmohit mentioned about this, I should look more intently to these channels now.

I recently came across a community on Orkut called I hate desperate journalism They have really interesting topics to talk about. I should agree that journalism, especially on TV has become desperate. Each channel is trying to outbeat the others by showing crap.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

i think i should also look deep into the news channels.l.. but..  ithink i woont able to find the difference...


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 27, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> oooopppsss if thats thee case .... then we all are IDIOTS.... just being fooled right in froont of us...
> 
> thnks and hope ur study or whtever it is is true...


There is a difference in being an idiot and being uninformed and unconcerned. If you are equipped with proper information, there is no reason why you can not detect the slant.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

i dont get it ... arent they they the one`s who give information ??

anyway it does require certain amount of information to spot the lie.. !1


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 27, 2008)

You know in media we are taught about a Gatekeeper theory. It is the third stage of evolution of communication. According to this theory, the media acts as a gatekeeper to the information that goes on to people. 

Since media can decide what information can percolate to people, they allow only that information to pass down which is favourable to them and their bosses. 

This is the current situation in India.

This is unlike the EU and Canada (mind you not the United States) who are in the fifth stage of communication while USA which is in fourth. The fourth andf fifth stages are where people take the primary position and they regulate the way media functions. Here media becomes a mere tool and its role is limited to spreading that information which is created by people, Take You Tube for example, even Digg can be fit in that category.


----------



## He28 (Feb 29, 2008)

I feel all the Indian news channels should be banned....
DoorDarshan news is sufficient....
Moreover, these news channels are showing nothing....
Only they repete the news...
Or they try to 'create' news....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^^^^ totally agree...

@ kumarmohit... can u explain more about those stages.. seems interesting to me...

and how can people rgulate the news >???


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 29, 2008)

I have my assignment for MSc Media Mangement in which these stages have been discussed. I would send them to you. PM me your mail. and if you have visited digg, it is the way people regulate news. The monopoly of spreading information moves from the hands of media to the masses at large.

I hope you remember the AACS key thing which happened on Digg. people posted the said key en masse after digg tried to regulate the flow of information to suit the requirements of big studios and AACS LA. People regulate what information spreads and here digg did not want the key on site but people wanted it to be known to the world. The result was visible to the world.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 7, 2008)

naveen_reloaded@yahoo.co.in

mail me ... 

and that digg thing .. ya i have heard and seen it... now i get it ..

its very interesting....
wht are u actuaally doing now kumar??


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 7, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Since media can decide what information can percolate to people, they allow only that information to pass down which is favourable to them and their bosses.



I agree with you and have something to add. What you are taught a "The Gatekeeper Theory", few years ago, Abraham Lincoln remarked that "_If you want the honey, don't kick the hive_". What does a media company want? It needs to spread information. But if people are unhappy with the information they spread, either people will surf to another channel or in order to maintain cash-flow, the media company has to give information which their viewers want. Most of the times, instead of risking their cash-flows media companies will prefer to show what the public wants. After all they have to feed their employees 

And now comes the issue that Naveen is trying to focus. I agree with Naveen that news channels are no more as expected. But I can be sure that majority of the public thinks unlike Naveen. There may be only about 10-15% who think like Naveen(that includes me too, as I agree with him), but still a vast majority likes the entertainment. If they didn't media companies automatically know it because they have minute-by-minute viewer profiles. They know how many viewers with are watching a particular show broadcasted by them. If that is good, the company won't risk its fortune. You see, large business focus on minimizing risks instead of being thrilled by taking a risk 

And for people alike Naveen and me, we always have other medium of news like internet. Why worry about something we can't do much about.

And about that _Digg_ thing, yes, prople have to change the way they share information. Most of the teenagers todays use internet only for Orkutting, casual browsing for information, or forwarding chain emails to their pals. You see, it primarily depends upon who controls the flow of information.

Of course, with websites like "_Digg_" and "_Stumble upon_", there is no editing. So that could be dangerous at times.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 7, 2008)

> And about that Digg thing, yes, prople have to change the way they share information. Most of the teenagers todays use internet only for Orkutting, casual browsing for information, or forwarding chain emails to their pals. You see, it primarily depends upon who controls the flow of information.



I told you India is in the third stage


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

will there be a change in news format in future kumar???


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 8, 2008)

Ndtv


----------



## confused!! (Mar 8, 2008)

Why the hindi news channels are so dramatic in their presentation????


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 8, 2008)

nothing but filmy gossip channels .. dont think most of the  people wanaa see this ..they are just taking chance ..initially people could have liked it.. but by now most  are sick of it ..


----------



## trublu (Mar 8, 2008)

Today's *TOP STORY*on *STAR NEWS*,"Dhoni ne bike ki sawari ki"(Dhoni rode a bike).
Breaking News on Aaj Tak a few days back-"*KHALI* naam kundli ke hisaab se ashubh"

If our great freedom fighters knew that 50 years hence,people would end up doing such bullshit things,they would never have sacrifced their lives.  

Oh yeah,I forgot another *breaking news*-"*Rohit Sharma ne poore pariwar ke saath mandir mein aarti mein hissa liya*".


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 8, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> will there be a change in news format in future kumar???



Actually no the news channels would not change unless we change ourrselves. The fourth and fifth stage are where peopel become more important and make media work according to their requirement. So it is not the media which has to change, We have to change and bring in the fourth stage  of communication in India.



ancientrites said:


> Ndtv



You joking! NDTV is one of the best posers in India, it would pose independence  when it is one of the biggest examples of political, advertiser and media nexus for modification of information.

On the other hand I really appreciate the subtleness of NDTV. It is one of the best maintainers of its garb of objectivity. I guess they should teach skills to RAW personnel. The chances of them caught spying for India would become near zero if they adapt in espionage, the skills and techinques that NDTV  and the like use to maintain their unbiased professional image.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 9, 2008)

now aajtak have got a recorded conversation between sreesanth and priyanka chopra....and about sreesanth's deewangi...and now they are showing Dhoni phir Dhabe mein..enough i am changing the channel..


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 9, 2008)

few days back aajtak was greatly concerned on Great khali's defeat in no way out and before that in one major tournment khali lost to finlay .they critised finlay getting help from hornswaggle.
If any one of you guys watched that barbaric 6 men steel cage match Khali didnt even last for 10 minutes eventually knocked out by undertaker choke throat maneuver blood spilled out of khali's mouth.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 9, 2008)

Viewers are fighting a hanicapped match as changing the channells wont do them any good. All the channelss show the same BS. The motto of the news channells are "More The Merrier".(BS that is)


----------



## max_demon (Mar 9, 2008)

India TV is best news chanal , IMO ...





hahaha
lol


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 10, 2008)

To all who say that change can not be made.

All of us know that Digit runs the demand thread. This is one of the most rudimentary examples where we are making the media do what we want.

I do not say that it is too much but it sure is something.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

agree... totally.. its a small example ..

and even in ndtv we have a section like" MY NEWS " were users select wht news to be showed at that time...

nice one ... but cant really see any rapid change  in this system??

any guess kumar ?? any time period ???


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope, No guesses! The reasons are universal, too much population, too less awareness and education.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 13, 2008)

India Tv is making a fool of itself and us.Yesterday they showed a pic of some bhooth. I mean WTF yaar i had  that bhooth's pic with some different background some 4 yrs ago and now they are showing the same pic with 2 different backgrounds .


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 13, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> To all who say that change can not be made.
> 
> All of us know that Digit runs the demand thread. This is one of the most rudimentary examples where we are making the media do what we want.
> 
> I do not say that it is too much but it sure is something.



There can be a change but the change will be gradual. The most important factor that will influence a change is the pace at which people change. People have a lot of demands but most hardly bother to write in to the Editor. If they want to grumble about it, they have lot of time and energy for it. They will spend hours daily on internet forwarding chain letters and jokes but won't bother to write in a genuine email to the newspaper.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 13, 2008)

Letters to the editors are nothing more than showpieces. They are going to bring the least of the changes.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 13, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Letters to the editors are nothing more than showpieces. They are going to bring the least of the changes.


I will agree for 99% because most of them are just "giving directions that _I think this will help the city_ or _In my opinion this should have been done_"

BTW I don't know media editors of aaj tak, india tv, etc but here in our local newspaper run by Times Of India, there is an interactive column where Municipal Commissioner replies to woes of the people. This is good job. But can't say about others.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Nope, No guesses! The reasons are universal, too much population, too less awareness and education.




well said... i know practically how difficult and mad indian people can get ...

since they lack in awrness and educaion its very tough to get good things ... thru them....


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey today only i send  a mail to india tv to stop all this **** and i gave quite a bashing to them...and i have decided i will be sending them this mail regularly..i know nothing will happen...at least mere man ko shanti mil jayegi..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

whts the mail id???


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

mail@indiatvnews.com


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

then lets start bashing and send them a link to this thread.. letthem see... how much we dislike themmm


----------



## Champs (Mar 14, 2008)

IMAO ndtv and cnn ibn7 are better than others but india tv, aaj tak, tej are the worst news channel.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ More like, NDTV and IBN7 are better at projecting themselves as objective. Take it from me there is not much difference between these two and the rest of the pack.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 15, 2008)

This India Tv is F****** the life out of me...Today in the breaking news they were showing Sahara is going to start a new show "comedy champion"
and "don (dawood ) ko bukhaar". Meri phooti kismat while surfing the channels this thing always shows up ...yeh rajat  sharma kahin mil jaye toh isko ek pura din room mein band karke usika channel dikhaunga


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 12, 2009)

trublu said:


> Today's *TOP STORY*on *STAR NEWS*,&quot;Dhoni ne bike ki sawari ki&quot;(Dhoni rode a bike).
> Breaking News on Aaj Tak a few days back-&quot;*KHALI* naam kundli ke hisaab se ashubh&quot;
> 
> If our great freedom fighters knew that 50 years hence,people would end up doing such bullshit things,they would never have sacrifced their lives.
> ...


 lol HA HA HA. IT IS REALLY FUNNY MOSTLY "DHONI RODE A BIKE". Keep mosting the so called "BREAKING NEWS"!!!!!*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif

Nowadays after the Mumbai attacks, the BREAKING NEWS CHANNEL INDIA TV has got something to keep the people of India attached to it. I am posting the breaking news I know.  1. Kashab ki 30 din ke baad ki photo - kashab the terrorist caught at the Mumbai attacks was kept in a high profile prison. I don't know how to take a photo of them. I think it is a crap. It shows two same photos of which one has got beard and other doesn't. I think the beard is sketched on him and that made it a breaking news.  2. Obama ne kaise apna President banne ka jashan manaya. It showed all the celebs and their dances and discussed how to imitate them.  3. Pakistan ke muh pe aath thappar. (Slap Slap Slap Slap Slap Slap Slap Slap) all accompanied by a sound effect i.e. THASSSS. It only showed the same thing but found out other means of displaying it.  4. Obama ka secret suitcase. India TV has figured out somehow(don't know which source) that it contains the code to destroy the world.  5. WHAT is TALIBAN(Showing the same breaking news 5 times at different times a day)  I think when they don't get anything to show they make their own news or their already made crap at different times a day.  In one show it interviewed with AAMIR about his film Ghajini(aout body building and all) all in a laughing and peaceful manner and a day after...                                  BREAKING NEWS                     Aamir ne hamse jhuth kaha. Ghajini memento ka rip hai  How can a news channel be of such type. I think these crap channels should be wiped out and  BTW did you hear the news reporter insulting the cricketers when they loose a match. It was really........... pathetic. ahem ok continue  Hey did you see the breaking news                  2000 saal se zinda laash. Crappy real crappy stuff lol!!!


----------

